# Extremely Clean C1 Audi 100 2-Door Featured on German 'Youngtimer' Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Be it in the traditional side of the enthusiast scene or the air-ride equipped 'stance' side of the scene, a pervading trend in modified cars are clean vintage cars with an OE+ look. Take for instance this '73 100 LS 2-door featured on German vintage car website Youngtimer Scene. The rarity of a C1 2-door, combined with stunning bodywork and restored vintage mesh-style racing wheels probably had you at "hello", but just in case it didn't consider this. Under the hood is a turbocharged 20-valve 5-cylinder engine.

Check out more details (in German) and more photos (including the engine bay) after the jump. Thanks Hans for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## audicoupes1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello George, 
This 'Brown SUGAR baby" is in my heart from the beginning of this project... and I hope to drive it for a while in Nuerburgring in 38 days from today... Dirk will take mine and I will take his baby for a while... 
His internet site : http://www.boersch-net.de 
This car hasn't an I5 20v turbo engine under the hood, but a 4 cylinder 16v with an output 300PS Less of MORE ... 
Amazing job indeed! 
:thumbup: 
Theo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you guys trading cars Theo?  

Any updates on your S?


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous car.


----------



## King_Rabbit (Oct 7, 2011)

super congratulations


----------



## yoasted (Jul 23, 2010)

Majestic!!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

So nice!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

flotsam said:


> absolutely gorgeous car.


To die for.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Great car :thumbup:


----------



## ben450 (Apr 20, 2010)

that car is so nice!


----------

